# Orange Creamsicle Funnel Swirl



## AshleyR (Apr 23, 2009)

I got my new lab colours in yesterday and decided to also try my first funnel swirl!

I think it turned out pretty good! They smell absolutely yummy - the scent is Orange Creamsicle and they smell EXACTLY like it!


----------



## wonderland (Apr 23, 2009)

i have got to get away from this photo gallery!     

that's so nice and it's another thing on my to do list.  i bet it smells wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

OH Ashley , those are gorgeous , I love , love , love, the color .Your funnel swirl is fantastic ..

Kitn


----------



## Sibi (Apr 23, 2009)

Gorgeous....just gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh..that's sweet. 

Reminds me of an orangesicle.

Awesome job.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 23, 2009)

Those turned out great, Ashley!  Bet they smell yummeh.


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 23, 2009)

They look yummy...and i love the swirl. Its quite different from most swirls ive seen. kudos


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

They look fab! how did you do the funnel swirl?


----------



## Dixie (Apr 23, 2009)

Those are so gorgeous!!! Way to go!



> i have got to get away from this photo gallery!



Me TOO!!!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome!!

Orange dreamcicle FO doesn't have any vanilla in it?  You soap is beautiful!!

What may I ask is a funnel swirl?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 23, 2009)

Ashley - drop dead gorgeous lady!!!!!!!!!!!  Another winner in a long list of winners.....


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 23, 2009)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> Awesome!!
> 
> Orange dreamcicle FO doesn't have any vanilla in it?  You soap is beautiful!!
> 
> What may I ask is a funnel swirl?



Thanks!

Yes the FO does have some vanilla in it, so I used titanium dioxide.... hopefully it keeps the white areas white! I'm crossing my fingers!

There are a few tutorials on how to do a funnel swirl if you search it on Google. I hate telling people to "search Google" but I think you'll understand a lot better if you do rather than me explaining it!


----------



## Dixie (Apr 23, 2009)

ilovedoxies, here is a tutorial on funnel swirling for you:

http://thesoapbar.blogspot.com/2008/10/ ... orial.html


----------



## waychie (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, that looks fabulous!!

I've never heard of funnelling, might have to research!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's another link for a tutorial on Funnel Swirls....http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7559


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 23, 2009)

This sounds so fun!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 23, 2009)

That looks awesome! Looks like sorbet ice cream mmmm!


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful swirl Ashley, wonderful colour contrast....congrats on another gorgeous soap!

Tanya


----------



## rubato456 (Apr 23, 2009)

:shock:   that's the most beautiful swirl i ever saw.....i'm stunned and amazed.....1000 kudos to you!

i looked at some of the swirl tutorials about funne swirl and i see how they set it up....but what i'm not sure about is do you move the funnel at all or keep it in one place....and i'm guessing that the more often you change colors the more circles you get???


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 23, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> :shock:   that's the most beautiful swirl i ever saw.....i'm stunned and amazed.....1000 kudos to you!
> 
> i looked at some of the swirl tutorials about funne swirl and i see how they set it up....but what i'm not sure about is do you move the funnel at all or keep it in one place....and i'm guessing that the more often you change colors the more circles you get???



LOL thanks!

You don't move the funnel at all. Keep it in one place and just alternate pouring the colours into it. And yep, the more often you change the colour the more "rings" you'll get.

Thanks for posting the links to the tutorials Lindy and Dixie!


----------



## LJA (Apr 23, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!  Couldn't have come out any better!!  Great job!


----------



## lsg (Apr 24, 2009)

Fantastic.


----------



## LJA (Apr 24, 2009)

Ashley, did you dilute yours (color)?   I've been using it straight but and toying with the idea of doing the dilution.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 24, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Ashley, did you dilute yours (color)?   I've been using it straight but and toying with the idea of doing the dilution.



Yep I used it diluted (I only bought the 2oz. premixed kind to test them out!) This was a 3.25 batch of oils and I used the entire 2oz. bottle of colour. :O BUT - I had 2 tsp. of titanium dioxide in there too since there's vanilla in the FO (and I'm crossing my fingers that it doesn't darken over the next few weeks!)

I'm impressed with the lab colours though. Definitely going to buy more - probably the concentrated ones next time.


----------



## rubato456 (Apr 25, 2009)

ashley:

i'm assuming you added the TDO to the white portion to make it very white but did you also add some to the orange portion to give it a creamy orange color, ie to blend w/ the orange?  thanks!


----------



## vivcarm (Apr 27, 2009)

In awe, your soaps always look so perfect!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 27, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> ashley:
> 
> i'm assuming you added the TDO to the white portion to make it very white but did you also add some to the orange portion to give it a creamy orange color, ie to blend w/ the orange?  thanks!



I added the titanium dioxide to the whole batch (even the part I was colouring orange). The FO I used had vanilla in it so I figured I'd better be safe than sorry and add TD to the whole thing - otherwise the orange may have turned an ugly brownish colour. 

It's been a few days now and so far the white parts are still white and the orange, still orange! I'm lucky!


----------



## bdmama (Apr 27, 2009)

I can just imagine what it smells like!  It looks superfantastic!!


----------



## rubato456 (Apr 30, 2009)

you did a fabulous job....i'm keeping on looking at these soaps they are so gorgeous!!


----------



## heartsong (Apr 30, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  oh, ashley!  :shock: 

really pretty!  nice job!


----------



## LJA (Apr 30, 2009)

You know, I have some "Dreamsicle" here (same thing) that I got from WSP awhile ago that contains 2% vanilla.  I've been afraid to use it because of the browning vanilla does.  Since yours didn't, maybe mine won't....hmmm.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ashley
how do you cut your bars? they look so straight and perfect and yummy.


----------

